# head pattern and morph?



## Nidhogg87 (Jul 3, 2014)

I recently got my first reptile and decided to stick to a beginner pet with a cornsnake. S/he is not seed yet, but one thing I have noticed is none of the pictures I have seen have a head pattern like hers. Also, can't tell if she is a regular corn snake or a morph. A little help?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

That is not a corn snake at all. That is some species of king snake.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

It's possible it might be what is known as a 'jungle corn'.

This is actually a hybrid between a kingsnake and a cornsnake and they can be incredibly variable, from looking almost completely like a kingsnake to almost completely like a corn snake. Add to this that the kingsnakes and corn snakes are incredibly variable in their own right and it can be absolutely impossible to tell what it is!




It might be pure king, but the head looks a little off to me. It is definitely at the 'king' end of the spectrum if it is a hybrid at all. Regardless, it definitely is NOT a pure corn snake.


What was it sold as and where did you buy it?


----------



## Nidhogg87 (Jul 3, 2014)

I got it at the local pet store. It was labeled as a 'fancy' corn snake. Whatever that means. Hmm...might have to take him/her to the local breeder and see what he says...


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

I can absolutely guarantee that that is NOT a corn snake. It *might* be a hybrid, but it's definitely on the king snake end of the spectrum if it is.

I say this as a corn snake breeder.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a Florida king to me.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The overall pattern isn't quite right for a Florida king, but I generally agree. This snake could even be a hybrid between different species of kingsnake.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

SpiritSerpents said:


> The overall pattern isn't quite right for a Florida king, but I generally agree. This snake could even be a hybrid between different species of kingsnake.


The body pattern is a bit off too, after looking at it again. Perhaps a Florida/corn hybrid? Who knows. Whats certain is it isnt a corn, fancy or otherwise!


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

SpiritSerpents said:


> The overall pattern isn't quite right for a Florida king, but I generally agree. This snake could even be a hybrid between different species of kingsnake.


 
I agree the head pattern is a florida/brooks but the body and even the color isn't right


----------



## MicVic90 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd definitely agree that your snake is some sort of King. Beautiful though, whatever it is


----------

